# ^^ndstitle-1263^^



## shaunj66 (Oct 27, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1263^^


----------



## bdcool187 (Oct 27, 2006)

Sucks this game doesnt work on M3.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 27, 2006)

Works fine on the DS-Xtreme.


----------



## Opium (Oct 27, 2006)

The rom currently does not work on G6/M3/EZ4/SC but it does work fine on DS-X


----------



## superkrm (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> The rom currently does not work on G6/M3/EZ4/SC but it does work fine on DS-X



Wow!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You have a lot of flashcarts.

Then again you are the G - man.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_Forgot the G_


----------



## Firon (Oct 27, 2006)

He probably didn't test them all himself, just got reports from others that it doesn't work on said carts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Come on M3 team, give us a new GM to fix it!


----------



## SD5k (Oct 27, 2006)

No WFC?


----------



## Opium (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Firon @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> He probably didn't test them all himself, just got reports from others that it doesn't work on said carts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is WFC, even though that boxart doesn't show it. It's got probably the biggest online component out of any DS game so far. There's so much you can do online it's not funny


----------



## Scorpin200 (Oct 27, 2006)

Whoever bought all those has money to spend, but it's not like theres going to be anyone to play.


----------



## dreary79 (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> The rom currently does not work on G6/M3/EZ4/SC but it does work fine on DS-X


Add DS-link and EZ3 to does not work


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> Whoever bought all those has money to spend,
> 
> 
> Or did hellof a nice bl*wj*b on his retailer/importer to get it for free
> ...



Except for DS-Xtreme users


----------



## XmemphistoX (Oct 27, 2006)

This is suprisingly decent.  Neone on WFC playign this yet?


----------



## pysio (Oct 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3ufi_TxXLU

awsome !!!!!!!!


----------



## Killermech (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow just wow... I just went to the official site (http://www.downhill-jam.com/) and I think it's the first time i've actually been all excited about the wifi for a ds game since mph.

You can do stuff like uploading/downloading art online. Download replays from others, enter tournaments and much more!.. Give us an update already G6!


----------



## Nicky33 (Oct 27, 2006)

This game roxxxx


----------



## GexX2 (Oct 27, 2006)

Damnit, G6 D: I WANNA PLAY THIS


----------



## tjas (Oct 27, 2006)

OOOOOW SHIT!it's working with a gbamp and the hacked version of max overload 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So no need for al that expensive shit it's working for me


----------



## pabloheal (Oct 27, 2006)

WOW, i have a SC and you are telling me I can´t play this game????
I didn´t remember this game but after seeing the trailer again, i want to play it now. It´s kinda SSX, isn´t it? (wouldn´t be great a SSX on DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

hope there is a solution soon, hope there is a solution soon, hope there...


----------



## yzx571 (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> The rom currently does not work on G6/M3/EZ4/SC but it does work fine on DS-X


and it does work fine on ACEKARD


----------



## tjas (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(yzx571 @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Oct 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > The rom currently does not work on G6/M3/EZ4/SC but it does work fine on DS-X
> ...



And how did you get the acekard???


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2006)

Seems someone has programed a universal slot 2 block/fix. Shouldn't be too hard for a patcher/programmer of some sort to change that 1 to a 2. In any case it's an interesting predicament indeed.


----------



## tjas (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> Seems someone has programed a universal slot 2 block/fix. Shouldn't be too hard for a patcher/programmer of some sort to change that 1 to a 2. In any case it's an interesting predicament indeed.



No thats not true i have a gbamp with max overload in slot 2 and it works


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(tjas @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Oct 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems someone has programed a universal slot 2 block/fix. Shouldn't be too hard for a patcher/programmer of some sort to change that 1 to a 2. In any case it's an interesting predicament indeed.
> ...


Cool. I'm glad to see they missed one or two devices.


----------



## Rykar (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> Seems someone has programed a universal slot 2 block/fix. Shouldn't be too hard for a patcher/programmer of some sort to change that 1 to a 2. In any case it's an interesting predicament indeed.



Why does someone have to say this everytime a game doesn't work right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Please seriously stop it.
Do you even know how this stuff works?


----------



## blizeH (Oct 27, 2006)

This looks incredible, so much better than the old one! Maybe I was just doing something wrong in that though, seems all I can do at the moment is go around a town, everywhere is closed, I can't do any races, or anything really apart from go around a small town!


----------



## soul2soul (Oct 27, 2006)

Boots on SC lite, but after a couple of screens hangs. Ill test some more settings.

*tried all options no luck, this is a job for roman!


----------



## Scorpin200 (Oct 27, 2006)

How exactly does this gbamp work i have one, and it doesn't even boot in the nds slot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S Damn you tony hawk


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Oct 27, 2006)

The HAWK RULES!!!!!!  But I do have a SuperCard SD....I'll wait patiently.


----------



## TheStump (Oct 27, 2006)

Is it just me or is the box art REALLY CRAPPY.


----------



## GexX2 (Oct 27, 2006)

no, it IS really crappy. Oh well, I'll be looking at my DS and not the box :\


----------



## ashly138 (Oct 27, 2006)

This Games Allso Not workingo on DS-Link


----------



## Jesper64 (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(pabloheal @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> I didn´t remember this game but after seeing the trailer again, i want to play it now. It´s kinda SSX, isn´t it? (wouldn´t be great a SSX on DS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the first thing that I thought after watching the trailer. It's SSX but without snow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SSX would be awesome on the DS, we shoudl start a petition hehe


----------



## Marvz (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(tjas @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(yzx571 @ Oct 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Opium @ Oct 27 2006 said:
> ...



Makes you wonder why he doesn't reply? How did you get acekard? lolx


----------



## Tomobobo (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> How exactly does this gbamp work i have one, and it doesn't even boot in the nds slotÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poor guy, the gbamp will never fit in slot 1.  Man it's been so long sence I hacked my gbamp, I've forgotten what all you have to do.  I think you gotta get chisms gbamp firmware hack, use it, then get this program called MAXIMUM OVERLOAD 1.2 CRACKED, patch the rom and play.  Here's some help Scorpin200.

edit
Here's something to get you started.  With this you'll be able to "boot in the nds slot".

http://ndshb.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=26

Here's the program that patches the roms for the gbamp.

http://derzippi.de.funpic.de/trf-momp.zip

And for a good idea of what runs and doesn't, here's some pro's compatability list. (it's better than you'd expect)

http://derzippi.de.funpic.de/


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 27, 2006)

Look like Nintendo have worked out how to tell if you logged onto GBATemp in the last week and if that = Yes the game refuses to boot.  There's no other possible explanation.  I hope someone manages to code a workaround.


----------



## GBAer (Oct 27, 2006)

This game could end up as another Ultimate Spiderman considering its made by the same people...


----------



## tisti (Oct 27, 2006)

Bluestar? Wtf are you babling about?


----------



## laurenz (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(tisti @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> Bluestar? Wtf are you babling about?


Even i can say it was a joke...


----------



## tisti (Oct 27, 2006)

Uh, its not that I took him serius... Im just woried he actualy belives that :]


----------



## helpme (Oct 27, 2006)

i did get it to start on GBAMP but i got black screens after the picture of two skaters
i tryed all the combinations on the patcher as well


----------



## xlinkinpakx (Oct 27, 2006)

are you serious, I was deying for this game...dam 8.7/10 is pretty amazing common work on SClite


----------



## martin88 (Oct 27, 2006)

The benefit from supporting clean rom is appraent now.

DS-X and AceKard run this newly released clean rom without a problem, while other flashcart that needs patching have problem.


----------



## Sherv (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(martin88 @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> The benefit from supporting clean rom is appraent now.
> 
> DS-X and AceKard run this newly released clean rom without a problem, while other flashcart that needs patching have problem.



While what you say is true, I've heard countless problems arising from the DS-X on the hardware side whereas my M3 has always performed flawlessly...just give the M3 team a little time and a new firmware/GM will help us play


----------



## martin88 (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree with you Sherv. I'm sure M3 team will put out a patch quickly to support this game.

I also have doubt in DS-X's quality and compatibility, hearing so many issues of games not working, card not detected, plastic jaggies, and so on.

From the way things look now, AceKard seems like a better choice than DS-X.


----------



## Hooya (Oct 27, 2006)

Again I would like to ask where people claiming this works on AceKard are getting the AK to test it?


----------



## lagman (Oct 27, 2006)

Again, how do you know Acekard run this?


----------



## martin88 (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> Again, how do you know Acekard run this?


It's reported on yyjoy that it runs on AceKard. They tested it with the sample they received.

Link to yyjoy's news


----------



## lagman (Oct 27, 2006)

Ok, that clear it.

Sorry.


----------



## furyoo (Oct 27, 2006)

EDIT: Sorry, I missed the fourth page, had wanted to address something before but apparently that's already done.


----------



## furyoo (Oct 27, 2006)

Looks like someone did it before me =)


----------



## Neon_Abyss (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(martin88 @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> I agree with you Sherv. I'm sure M3 team will put out a patch quickly to support this game.


What about G6?


----------



## pasc (Oct 27, 2006)

The M3 Team MADE the G6 aswell... So if they bring out a patch for the M3 they will bring out a patch for the G6 aswell...


----------



## Gnat (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> Is it just me or is the box art REALLY CRAPPY.



Is it a 'special' skate game? All I can think of is they put an actual retard on the box...


----------



## Scorpin200 (Oct 27, 2006)

What the stuff is old i've had it for months, and im not going to goto the trouble of messing up my player when it doesn't work. I'll just wait for the real thing instead, and that will be out soon enough.


----------



## Keva (Oct 27, 2006)

I just tried this on my EZ4 Lite and it takes a few seconds to boot into the intro and just hangs after it


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm so stoked to play this game...

But dern, not working on SC Lite, eh? =(


----------



## CurtDogg (Oct 27, 2006)

You know, people, if you really want to play this game, I have this rather obscure method that may take a bit of effort, but it's well worth it.

See, there's these places called "stores". If you give them a certain amount of these green pieces of paper, they will give you an actual copy of the game! No downloading required!


----------



## helpme (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(CurtDogg @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> You know, people, if you really want to play this game, I have this rather obscure method that may take a bit of effort, but it's well worth it.
> 
> See, there's these places called "stores". If you give them a certain amount of these green pieces of paper, they will give you an actual copy of the game! No downloading required!



wow great first post pal very witty (insert sarcasm here)


----------



## CurtDogg (Oct 27, 2006)

I've actually been lurking for a while, and just posted today. I download ROMs like the rest of you here, but if it's this much trouble to get one game working, why not just go out and buy it instead?


----------



## jimmyjam (Oct 27, 2006)

Don't be silly


----------



## HugeCock (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(CurtDogg @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> I've actually been lurking for a while, and just posted today. I download ROMs like the rest of you here, but if it's this much trouble to get one game working, why not just go out and buy it instead?


Then we would have to go outside....that means dealing with the sun, polarbears, and mummified bears with sharkheads.....oh and car salesmen...no thank you...sir I will stay in my cave where its safe!


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 27, 2006)

curtdogg is the fbi we are all goin to gitmo


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(yuyuyup @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> curtdogg is the fbi we are all goin to gitmo


I wanna gitmo.. whait... git mo what?


----------



## tama_mog (Oct 27, 2006)

All this commotion to play a game with an overaged skater.  Classic.


----------



## Solarboy-gil (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(tama_mog @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> All this commotion to play a game with an overaged skater.Â Classic.



its a overated skater with online o.~


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 27, 2006)

Meh, skateland pwned, this will to, blows that it doesn't work tho, anyone tryed drag-n-dropping it onto the g6 with no patch?  
Unlikely, but maybe if the ds-x uses it that could work.
Then again I have no idea wtf I'm talking about.


----------



## imgod22222 (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(CurtDogg @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> I've actually been lurking for a while, and just posted today. I download ROMs like the rest of you here, but if it's this much trouble to get one game working, why not just go out and buy it instead?



Well that's why under your Screen name and avatar is the distinct word "Newbie" xD


----------



## Mucuna (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Solarboy-gil @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(tama_mog @ Oct 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > All this commotion to play a game with an overaged skater.Â Classic.
> ...




All this commotion made me really want to play it. Guess I am an influanceable person...


----------



## samred (Oct 27, 2006)

"anyone tryed drag-n-dropping it onto the g6 with no patch?"

Yup. My guess is that everybody's tried every trick at this point. hell, I even grabbed my DS and blew into the connectors all old-school NES style. No dice.

I wish I knew a thing about ROM dumping/hacking so I could actually contribute and try and get either the ROM patched or some firmware progress...as it is, I'm just a lame-on on the sidelines. Thanks to anybody who's butting their heads to figure this one out.


----------



## bryehn (Oct 27, 2006)

i just went and bought it with trade-ins.

first DS game I bought since Ouendan came out.

Best Wi-Fi game yet for sure.


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(tama_mog @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> All this commotion to play a game with an overaged skater.Â Classic.



Lots of people usually play games 'cause they're FUN... A great way to pass the time.

Anybody that's seen videos of this game in action can tell it's insanely fun just by looking at it >.<

That's what all the commotion's about


----------



## Smuff (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(CurtDogg @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> I've actually been lurking for a while, and just posted today. I download ROMs like the rest of you here, but if it's this much trouble to get one game working, why not just go out and buy it instead?








 No, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no.....That's just wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Frankly, I'm offended


----------



## mikehammerX9 (Oct 27, 2006)

C'mooooooooooooooon M3 team, realese the fix!!!!!


----------



## tama_mog (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Mystic-Homer @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(tama_mog @ Oct 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > All this commotion to play a game with an overaged skater.Â Classic.
> ...



How about you guys take all this hyped up energy and play one of the 600 other games that you guys haven't thoroughly finished yet and kick back and give the cart developers a break on a weekend....and dare I say it, wait for an update from them?  Otherwise if you guys like it so much, like the guy mentioned earlier, doesn't hurt to walk down to your local game store and pick up a copy.  After all, this would only support Tony Hawk himself through royalties.


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 27, 2006)

But I dislike the hawk man and don't want him making cash off me.  Now if it were, say, Bam that or Wee-man that got the royalties I would buy it, but as is no way.
Meh, time for lode runner I guess.


----------



## bryehn (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> But I dislike the hawk man and don't want him making cash off me.Â Now if it were, say, Bam that or Wee-man that got the royalties I would buy it, but as is no way.
> Meh, time for lode runner I guess.



heh, I watched a pirated copy of Jackass 2 the other night, and it was garbage. I used to love their stuff, but this one was just man-ass, and defication. Maybe it was the same a few years ago too, but if so I just grew out of it. Maybe it's cause it was more unedited than before, but you really saw what an asshole Bam is, and how much they pick on (and exploit) Wee-Man and Ehrin. With friends like that...

As for the downhill Jam...I can safely sat that it's not SSX in your hand (EA will fudge that one up I'm sure) , but it's the most fun Tony Hawk game I've played since Pro Skater 2 back on PS1/N64.


----------



## |WickeD&#12 (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(CurtDogg @ Oct 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I've actually been lurking for a while, and just posted today. I download ROMs like the rest of you here, but if it's this much trouble to get one game working, why not just go out and buy it instead?
> ...


----------



## tjas (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Keva @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> I just tried this on my EZ4 Lite and it takes a few seconds to boot into the intro and just hangs after it



Aahman i thought it worked with the gbamp i get the startscreen and the intro than ti sops playing...


----------



## Sick Wario (Oct 27, 2006)

heres hoping SC gets an update

now does anyone know if there are ANY 'classic' style skate levels? or is everything race race race?


----------



## bikingcam (Oct 28, 2006)

I want this to work so badddddddddddd... anyone got it to work on EZ-Flash 3 or EWIN2?


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Oct 28, 2006)

QUOTE(tama_mog @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> How about you guys take all this hyped up energy and play one of the 600 other games that you guys haven't thoroughly finished yet and kick back and give the cart developers a break on a weekend....and dare I say it, wait for an update from them?Â Otherwise if you guys like it so much, like the guy mentioned earlier, doesn't hurt to walk down to your local game store and pick up a copy.Â After all, this would only support Tony Hawk himself through royalties.



I've finished all the games I *want* to finish, really...

Looking for something that I'm actually interested in to play...

Oh, and about the "doesn't hurt" part... That's not entirely true... You know what 2 things come out in about a month, right? =P

Any money not used to buy games now goes towards buying more games in a month's time


----------



## Dirtie (Oct 28, 2006)

QUOTE(helpme @ Oct 28 2006 said:


> i did get it to start on GBAMP but i got black screens after the picture of two skaters
> i tryed all the combinations on the patcher as well


I'm willing to bet you'll need an original DS game with the right save type in slot 1. I tried with Mario Kart and I got the same issue as you. No DS game in slot 1 will give you an error.


----------



## ateam (Oct 28, 2006)

With the knowledge that this release isn't working on any of our flashcarts currently, I wonder how the hell this thread is on page 6.  So much babbling...


----------



## Sherv (Oct 28, 2006)

QUOTE(ateam @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> With the knowledge that this release isn't working on any of our flashcarts currently, I wonder how the hell this thread is on page 6.Â So much babbling...



We've got
Nothing better to do
But read this forum
And have a couple of brews


----------



## 754boy (Oct 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Sick Wario @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> heres hoping SC gets an update
> 
> now does anyone know if there are ANY 'classic' style skate levels? or is everything race race race?



Everyting is race. No classic skateparks.


----------



## lagman (Oct 28, 2006)

QUOTE(754boy @ Oct 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Sick Wario @ Oct 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > heres hoping SC gets an update
> ...



Which is good, the serie was dying.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 28, 2006)

QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(754boy @ Oct 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Everyting is race. No classic skateparks.
> ...


Maybe not dying, but it definitely needed a shift. I'm glad they took it this direction.

Downhill was the only thing I was ever halfway good at in the real world. I suck at freestyle and half-pipes always scared the piss outta me. So while I like playing the standard TH stuff, this game comes closer to what skateboarding was about for me.

Green Kryptonics wheels, Gullwing trucks tightened to death, heavy-ass Wooden Ship Deck, and a long tall fresh paved hill.. heaven! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I won't mention the 15" long scabs...


----------



## KroBa (Oct 28, 2006)

Ahh yes, scabs on the legs and arms.
They were fun to pick off while at school though, and then watch all the pus come out of the sores.


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 28, 2006)

yeah I love picking scabs ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !  I wish the men and women were hypnotized to scald each other for my secret fantasy


----------



## xlinkinpakx (Oct 28, 2006)

So is it working on SC?


----------



## 754boy (Oct 28, 2006)

QUOTE(xlinkinpakx @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> So is it working on SC?



NO!


----------



## tjas (Oct 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Oct 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(helpme @ Oct 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > i did get it to start on GBAMP but i got black screens after the picture of two skaters
> ...



Maybe if I try one of my 13 original games it will work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm gonna try...

Edit: I've tried al the games I own but no results.. it only starts up the intro


----------



## mikehammerX9 (Oct 28, 2006)

Click.

Click


----------



## res1 (Oct 28, 2006)

I can't seem to run this on my DS-X, if anyone have any suggestions on how to get this to work I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Killermech (Oct 28, 2006)

QUOTE(res1 @ Oct 28 2006 said:


> I can't seem to run this on my DS-X, if anyone have any suggestions on how to get this to work I'd really appreciate it.Â



Is there actually any other way other than holding and dragging it to the card?


----------



## corsegers (Oct 28, 2006)

Shame it got a 6.6 from gamespot .


So it sucks ?


----------



## teh_raf3 (Oct 28, 2006)

QUOTE(corsegers @ Oct 28 2006 said:


> Shame it got a 6.6 from gamespot .
> 
> 
> So it sucks ?



Nope, gamespot sucks


----------



## corsegers (Oct 28, 2006)

QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Oct 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(corsegers @ Oct 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Shame it got a 6.6 from gamespot .
> ...




it's true that they aren't the fastest updaters 

but i think they got a point


----------



## Timo710 (Oct 28, 2006)

Gamespot has faster servers than IGN , cause the site loads way faster , also they have video reviews and other nice video stuff .

For my news I go to www.joystiq.com.

ONTOPIC:This was like the game I was expecting not to work , I guess we will be getting a firmware-update soon.


----------



## corsegers (Oct 28, 2006)

why not?


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 28, 2006)

Seriously, that reviewer sucks, anything without GTA or Madden in the name he gives a low score.
This game is awsome.


----------



## teh_raf3 (Oct 28, 2006)

You just shouldn't rely on a review from one website, check multiple reviews and just test the game for yourself.


----------



## 754boy (Oct 28, 2006)

I bought the game and can attest that Gamespot's reviewer sux!!!


----------



## res1 (Oct 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Killermech @ Oct 28 2006 said:


> Is there actually any other way other than holding and dragging it to the card?Â



I really don't think so. But hearing reports on how others are able to play the game is a little discouraging when all i get is two blank screens. I'm thinking of  wether I should return my cart at once or wait for a firmware update.  :'(


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 28, 2006)

QUOTE(res1 @ Oct 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Killermech @ Oct 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there actually any other way other than holding and dragging it to the card?
> ...



Yes yes, return it right now! Or better yet, throw it to the floor and then fling yourself down and pitch a fit like a spoiled child.


----------



## DrKupo (Oct 28, 2006)

Why does anyone CARE about this game? PW2 is out, go play that instead.


----------



## 754boy (Oct 28, 2006)

QUOTE(-MTW- @ Oct 28 2006 said:


> Why does anyone CARE about this game? PW2 is out, go play that instead.



PW2 is boring. I'm an action gamer!! I need SPEED, BLOOD, GORE, EXPLOSIONS!!!!!


----------



## DrKupo (Oct 28, 2006)

QUOTE(754boy @ Oct 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(-MTW- @ Oct 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Why does anyone CARE about this game? PW2 is out, go play that instead.
> ...



You have no taste.


----------



## Japots (Oct 28, 2006)

QUOTE(754boy @ Oct 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(-MTW- @ Oct 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Why does anyone CARE about this game? PW2 is out, go play that instead.
> ...



Translation:  People who don't like the same things I do are stupid.

On a related note, these tony hawk games should just die out already.


----------



## Pikaash2586 (Oct 28, 2006)

Gah, I'm on the final case.

It's depressing that it's almost over...


----------



## 754boy (Oct 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Japots @ Oct 28 2006 said:


> Translation:Â People who don't like the same things I do are stupid.
> 
> On a related note, these tony hawk games should just die out already.



Actually your translation is dead wrong. I could give a rat's ass if you don't like wat I like. People are different and are entitled to like whatever the hell they want.


----------



## teamgod (Oct 28, 2006)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Oct 28 2006 said:


> Seriously, that reviewer sucks, anything without GTA or Madden in the name he gives a low score.
> This game is awsome.



Well although some reviewers suck ass, I like gamespot's "user reviews" where regular peeps like us who might like the game for different reasons can review the game a bit better. I also go by the score that USERS give it, which is usually higher than what the dicknosed gamespot reviewer gives it.


----------



## Rykar (Oct 28, 2006)

This topic really *really* sucks.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 28, 2006)

QUOTE(teamgod @ Oct 28 2006 said:


> Well although some reviewers suck ass, I like gamespot's "user reviews" where regular peeps like us who might like the game for different reasons can review the game a bit better. I also go by the score that USERS give it, which is usually higher than what the dicknosed gamespot reviewer gives it.Â


I do the same thing.. I mean, I'll read the official review for the gory details of the game, but I got to the users for how the game plays. 

...but Gamespot needs to tone down their freakin' site though. It's loud, ugly, bloated and slow.


----------



## asher (Oct 28, 2006)

MADDEN SUCKS SO BAD.


----------



## lagman (Oct 29, 2006)

Do you guys think that the Wii version have all this WiFi features?


----------



## OrR (Oct 29, 2006)

Played this some time ago at GC06... First Tony Hawk game that had a hint of fun in it because it was more like a racer and you could play it without learning any crazy button combos... Still not really a game I would pay for, I think, but I'll take a closer look at it...


----------



## Deaddy (Oct 29, 2006)

No Wii games are online til next year, I believe the first one will be a Pokemon game.


----------



## lagman (Oct 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Deaddy @ Oct 29 2006 said:


> No Wii games are online til next year, I believe the first one will be a Pokemon game.



What a shame, well, at least Mario Kart and Smash Bros are going to be 2007 games.


----------



## Akoji (Oct 29, 2006)

well even if the game is good i can't play it on my G6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and what is PW2?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2006)

PW2 = Phoenix Wright 2 (aka. Gyakuten Saiban 2)


----------



## Neon_Abyss (Oct 29, 2006)

I take it M3 never quite put out that patch eh?


----------



## Firon (Oct 29, 2006)

Takes 'em a few days usually.


----------



## Deaddy (Oct 29, 2006)

QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Oct 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Deaddy @ Oct 29 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > No Wii games are online til next year, I believe the first one will be a Pokemon game.
> ...


Has Mario Kart been announced? I haven't read anything about it, and I read about Wii daily!


----------



## lagman (Oct 29, 2006)

Does it need to be announced?


----------



## pysio (Oct 29, 2006)

when game has been working?? :/


----------



## Timo710 (Oct 29, 2006)

some strange things have been said by some person talking about a mix between the DS and the wii with mario kart or something , it was really weard. But it would be weard if nintendo wouldn't do a mario kart for wii with its stearing wheel controls. coud be a hit with some wii sport fans.

But weren't whe supposed to post ontopic?


----------



## berlinka (Oct 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Timo710 @ Oct 29 2006 said:


> But weren't whe supposed to post ontopic?



eeh, no! I see no sign "On topic posts only!"


----------



## DrTek (Oct 29, 2006)

I just had to fart


----------



## xlinkinpakx (Oct 29, 2006)

Still dosent work on SC?


----------



## Ares_Real (Oct 29, 2006)

If it will be working on SC or any other sht some smart guy will post this fix in this topic! So quit asking, be patient or buy the game...


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 29, 2006)

Darn, I am beginning to think this is like the ultimate spiderman thing.
I would buy it, but with my wii, zelda, and castlevania preorders, I am broke for the time being.


----------



## Ares_Real (Oct 29, 2006)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Oct 29 2006 said:


> Darn, I am beginning to think this is like the ultimate spiderman thing.
> I would buy it, but with my wii, zelda, and castlevania preorders, I am broke for the time being.


At mine SC SD Ultimate Spidey works flawlessly, the only thing I had to do is pause the game at the beggining of the first level, then the game had no problems...


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 29, 2006)

Really?  I thought that game didn't work on any flashcarts.

Well, good news then, the g6 team will have a patch in a few days hopefully.  Off to kirby whilest I wait!


----------



## asher (Oct 29, 2006)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Oct 29 2006 said:


> Darn, I am beginning to think this is like the ultimate spiderman thing.
> I would buy it, but with my wii, zelda, and castlevania preorders, I am broke for the time being.



you tell me...

one ps3 , two wii (one for my girlfriend), 2 zeldas, 1 rayman and 2 wiimotes.
fuck...

and living here in mexico 

its PS3 - 860 dollars
Wii   - 400 dollars
Games - 80 dollars
Wiimote - 55 dollars

but i already paid them.


----------



## asnka (Oct 29, 2006)

oh crap wii games are going to be $80?
if so ...damn!


----------



## MrSpam (Oct 29, 2006)

No, note how he is buying 2 Zeldas.


----------



## GBAer (Oct 29, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Darn, I am beginning to think this is like the ultimate spiderman thing.
> I would buy it, but with my wii, zelda, and castlevania preorders, I am broke for the time being.
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldnt say that was flawless... its that very flaw you pointed out, which is preventing Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam from working.


----------



## Rykar (Oct 29, 2006)

This topic was better when it was called Lego Star Wars II


----------



## 754boy (Oct 29, 2006)

QUOTE(asher @ Oct 29 2006 said:


> you tell me...
> 
> one ps3 , two wii (one for my girlfriend), 2 zeldas, 1 rayman and 2 wiimotes.
> fuck...
> ...



Damn, glad I dont live in Mexico  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope thats not in US dollars


----------



## lagman (Oct 29, 2006)

No, those are Mexican dollars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The thing is that if you want to support the industry and you live in Mexico you´re going to pay 40% more of the original cost just because of the taxes..

But +800USD for a PS3? Where did you pre-order it?

All the preorders of Wii games price them at 60USD


----------



## heyyouguys (Oct 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Rykar @ Oct 29 2006 said:


> This topic was better when it was called Lego Star Wars II



Or when it was called DS #0636: Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam (USA)


----------



## asher (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Oct 30 2006 said:


> No, those are Mexican dollars
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im buying two zeldas... one for me and one for my girlfriend
hehehee.... its our anniversary. (6 years!) i highly recommend
a gamer girlfriend...

as for the ps3 i bought it in mercado libre (ebay mexico)
and believe me... its the cheapest way to get a ps3 here.
but i guess you already know it laguer...

but yes... im very excited about the release of those 2 consoles...
its not like a lot of money... because i´ve been saving since 6 months 
ago... i work all days and go out and all... but i saved 
and i have to say im vey happy to have done it.

because its a new generation ... and i´ve been enjoying my 360 
and now its the other 2/3 of the next gen.

so everyone who is a gamer... who has grown being one
and now work for our own games...knows that its completely
more satisfactory to know that those are yours...

no more waiting for your parents to buy them.
so i salute to all those who saved for keep the gaming life alive.


----------



## HugeCock (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Rykar @ Oct 29 2006 said:


> This topic was better when it was called Lego Star Wars II


Agreed.....I think there should be a huge sign of non working dumps that says...."If a game does not work on your card or any card for that matter ....it does not mean that the game is unpatchable or that your ability to back up games has come to an end....it just means A. The Game you want to play sucks to bad for the programmers to make it work right now....or B. Programers have lives and they are doing that so just chill. Please note it can take up to TWO WEEKS before you get your patch so just CHILL" I think that should be the sign....maybe I will go pay a homeless guy to wear that sign and take the picture for future threads like this one.

/me heads off to find a bum


----------



## kalibar (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm excited for this one. Still toying with the idea of buying it, but I know I won't play it for more than a couple hours.


----------



## gixxaman (Oct 30, 2006)

Just bought THDJ and its amazing, i reccomend you purchase it...


----------



## Opium (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE(gixxaman @ Oct 30 2006 said:


> Just bought THDJ and its amazing, i reccomend you purchase it...



I would if it was available in Australia yet.....


----------



## D_H (Oct 30, 2006)

It's a no go on the ds-link as mentioned earlier.

I have managed to play the game using my Ultra Flash Pass, it will boot up, show the splash screens (this is where the ds-link freezes) it will then say saving and goes to the menu screen. I have managed to select a save file and create a skater and play a tutorial.

Although the game indicates several times that it is saving, on the next boot no data is accessible. I have only tried it so far using the 4k eeprom save state with and without card menu, both results are the same

I will try the other combinations of 64k eeprom and 2m flash saves with and without card menu later, when I get a chance.


----------



## Jasafar (Oct 30, 2006)

Ok folks, well I wrote an e-mail to m3 asking when they would be putting out an update for the M3 cards compatibility with Tony Hawks Downhill Jam?  A few days later I got this response this morning:

*"We will fix it later .
We need to find the original games ."*

So there you go - they haven't started working on it yet.


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Oct 30, 2006)

Also,I have read reviews saying this game has issues that prohibit it from being something better than Sk8land.Too bad, cause I was thinking of buyingit.


----------



## lagman (Oct 30, 2006)

Issues? Like what?


----------



## 754boy (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Skyhunterjim @ Oct 30 2006 said:


> Also,I have read reviews saying this game has issues that prohibit it from being something better than Sk8land.Too bad, cause I was thinking of buyingit.



Well I can tell you now. That review is shit. I bought the game and IMO its better than Sk8land and provides a whole nother level of customization. Honestly though, the 2 games can't really be compared because Downhill is essentially a racing game while Sk8land is purely skateboarding.


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm glad you say it's good, but I'd like feedback even if that review is biased.

Now,the issues, they say, have to do with the online game, the graphics which are like it or leave it and the point as 754boy said that it's not skateboarding rather racing, which is not what you re buying Tony Hawk for.More like SSX, which I actually liked but nonetheless it's not the same.


----------



## gixxaman (Oct 30, 2006)

I too think the review is crap.... I love the game and i am a hardcore fan of the original TH games... So if that helps anyone.


----------



## Timo710 (Oct 31, 2006)

Okey , I think I am starting to understand the way humans think , let me explain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

We humans always have to complain about everything , for instance , if a game has got a new game coming out each year , which only adds some new characters and stages , we diss the game.After a long time a company finally tries to make a game which brings another side of the sport.Lets say , the street method of the sport , like we resently got the chance to lay our hands on Fifa street , so some people might be dissing Fifa street cause it ruins the football expierence and some people might call it a franchize rape.

The same thing has just happend to tony hawk , activision showed another side of the franchise : the part of people who have another vision on skating ... it's a new project ,and finally , a complete new game, something you people are being negative about.While you on the other hand , are discusted of games getting 10 sequels , all delivering the same package.

Now about the reviews. Lets say we have a game like zelda : the occorina of time , and a game like mario kart DS.The game zelda gets a 10/10 score and mario kart DS gets a 8/10 score. You can say the legend of zelda is a better game , however you can't compare them to eachother , cause zelda doesn't has the same genre , while if your a fan of kart racing , and like a fun way to race , while you don't like games like zelda with a huge story and other things , you might say you like mario kart better.

Comparing to games can be about how good the game was developped , not about the gameplay compared to eachoter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Now lets not discuss any further about those reviews : if you like the old school tony hawk skating game better : so be it. you will probably like tony hawk : american sk8land better , but that doesn't have to mean its a better game.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 31, 2006)

I for one am glad that this game is different to Sk8land, 'cos I've already got that game and its still fresh in my memory. I'm sure it wont be long until Activision do another TH DS game, maybe a Project 8 for the DS so if you want one of those TH games than just wait in the meantime give this a chance  and if you like it than thats a plus if you dont than dont get it.


----------



## Mike Hawk (Nov 1, 2006)

i like to see THDJ as Sonic Adventure 2: without the suck


----------



## bikingcam (Nov 2, 2006)

does anyone know if there is a fix for this for any cart yet?


----------



## Boneman (Nov 2, 2006)

Im pretty sure when the fixes start coming through you wont be able to NOT hear abot them


----------



## mikehammerX9 (Nov 2, 2006)

What's wrong with M3 team. Where is fix for Tony.


----------



## Timo710 (Nov 2, 2006)

The M3 team and the supercard team have been spending time in a cafe discussing how to fix this.it's probably hard to figure how this game works.


----------



## asher (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE(Boneman @ Nov 2 2006 said:


> Im pretty sure when the fixes start coming through you wont be able to NOT hear abot themÂ



i doubt that... this forums its always recent stuff... 

for example i wouldnt relay on reading here if the mother 3 translation patch was out.

Update - October 31, 2006
Work on the translation patch is starting it pick up a lot more now. Cliff is teaming up with a GBA programmer friend, and together they are working things out. Shimarisu is currently working on the translation of the Mr. Saturn font script (which is a seperate dump from the main text) as well as some other seperate text dumps. When she provides Cliff with some of her texts, he will be able to start building us a patch.

Just felt you all deserved an update on our progress, look forward to some new screenshots at least, possibly real soon.


----------



## asher (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE(asher @ Nov 2 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Boneman @ Nov 2 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Im pretty sure when the fixes start coming through you wont be able to NOT hear abot themÂ
> ...



hehehe sorry double post.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Nov 2, 2006)

The Hawk ROXX!!  Anyone know of a blog where we can find out the progress of the SuperCard team working on any game?  It just sounds interesting to read & see what obstacles they find in games.


----------



## Foie (Nov 3, 2006)

This game looks pretty cool.  Hopefully the EZ Team will be one of the firsts to release a fix, as they were with Lego Star Wars II.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I can wait though...  I'm just not sure if I should play PW2 now or wait for the USA realease. decisions decisions.


----------



## Foie (Nov 3, 2006)

By the way: laguerzinho,

I really hate your sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It's starting to irritate the crap out of me


----------



## Yuriy (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi ppl, but i have only one question. Can i download roms from this site? if yes than how?


----------



## teh_raf3 (Nov 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Yuriy @ Nov 4 2006 said:


> Hi ppl, but i have only one question. Can i download roms from this site? if yes than how?



You can't.


----------



## shtonkalot (Nov 4, 2006)

QUOTE(tjas @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> OOOOOW SHIT!it's working with a gbamp and the hacked version of max overload
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wondering if you could tell me how you got Tony Hawks Downhill Jam to run properly on the GBAMP.
I can get it to run but it stops at the intro in the same place it does on my other flashcarts.

What DS game do you have in slot 1 when you have it running?


----------



## lagman (Nov 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Nov 3 2006 said:


> By the way: laguerzinho,
> 
> I really hate your sig
> 
> ...








You´re blaspheming son!


----------



## hobochangba (Nov 4, 2006)

Not everyone likes those smug scousers!


----------



## Burbruee (Nov 4, 2006)

QUOTE(shtonkalot @ Nov 4 2006 said:


> QUOTE(tjas @ Oct 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > OOOOOW SHIT!it's working with a gbamp and the hacked version of max overload
> ...



Same thing for me on a GBAMP, I just think he got a little overexcited and saw the game get to the intro and then decided to post here before testing any further.
But I'd be gladly surprised if he proves me wrong.


----------



## Vermilion (Nov 4, 2006)

OMG, what is this fuck*** game ? Absolutely ugly, pad hater, turbo su**s, ugly sk8ers, stylus hater, WHAT IS IT ? 2fps when Hawk's speaking like "mime marceau".

40 bucks for this sh*t ? absolutely not...


----------



## SaiZou (Nov 5, 2006)

man i wanna try this game out :'( i got a m3 tho............... comon m3 team get a update


----------



## Rykar (Nov 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Vermilion @ Nov 4 2006 said:


> OMG, what is this fuck*** game ? Absolutely ugly, pad hater, turbo su**s, ugly sk8ers, stylus hater, WHAT IS IT ? 2fps when Hawk's speaking like "mime marceau".
> 
> 40 bucks for this sh*t ? absolutely not...



What the fuck is this shit.


----------



## shtonkalot (Nov 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Burbruee @ Nov 5 2006 said:


> QUOTE(shtonkalot @ Nov 4 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(tjas @ Oct 27 2006 said:
> ...


Yeah, I PM'd tjas and he did what you said. NOT working on GBAMP at the moment, probably ever.


----------



## bikingcam (Nov 5, 2006)

grrrr im so anxious


----------



## Foie (Nov 5, 2006)

QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Nov 4 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Nov 3 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way: laguerzinho,
> ...



At least don't make them shake like that...  It's annoying


----------



## Vermilion (Nov 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Rykar @ Nov 5 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Vermilion @ Nov 4 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, what is this fuck*** game ? Absolutely ugly, pad hater, turbo su**s, ugly sk8ers, stylus hater, WHAT IS IT ? 2fps when Hawk's speaking like "mime marceau".
> ...



It's da fucking reality.


----------



## enoughrope (Nov 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Vermilion @ Nov 5 2006 said:


> OMG, what is this fuck*** game ? Absolutely ugly, pad hater, turbo su**s, ugly sk8ers, stylus hater, WHAT IS IT ? 2fps when Hawk's speaking like "mime marceau".
> 
> 40 bucks for this sh*t ? absolutely not...



Lol why did you bother to censor the 'ing' and not the word 'fuck'. Anyway do we have to wait for the update for the G6.


----------



## bikingcam (Nov 11, 2006)

ARGHHH how long do we have to wait?


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 11, 2006)

Odds are never.  If it ain't fixed by now - 2 or 3 weeks after release, then it ain't gonna be fixed.  Like Ultimate Spiderman.  Sides, if you want the game so much, just buy the damn thing.  Or a DSX, which is what I did.


----------



## TomIsADeftone (Nov 12, 2006)

This working yet?


----------



## THeLL (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(TomIsADeftone @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> This working yet?



No.


----------



## asnka (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Nov 11 2006 said:


> Odds are never.Â If it ain't fixed by now - 2 or 3 weeks after release, then it ain't gonna be fixed.Â Like Ultimate Spiderman.Â Sides, if you want the game so much, just buy the damn thing.Â Or a DSX, which is what I did.



ummm err is it just me ? Ultimate Spiderman wokrs fine on my SC SD ...
why do you think there wont be a fix?
i bet the next update fixes it...
and since SC just had a new update next one should be sometime next month....


....
what i dont understand is if this game dont work why do any new games work?
i mean its the game makers job to you make it hard to bootleg right?
why dont more game not work?


----------



## bikingcam (Nov 17, 2006)

i hope its updated soon


----------



## Scorpin200 (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't believe this topic is still on i was actually looking to rent the damn game, cause i couldn't believe that it doesn't work after all this time. If it was cheap id buy it just to see what the online play was like, and granted the ds has been anything but good in that area lately. 


P.S dammit nintendo get real about online play, and make some shooters isn't that what the ds was made for?


----------



## Kaan (Nov 18, 2006)

okay is this game now finally uhm cancelled?
i mean i dont wanna buy a damn ds-x caus i paid enough for my sc cf and 2 cf cards :/ (allthough it payed off after 4-5 games ;P) but i thought the sc wont be dissed coz of the ds-x
well nvm :/ 
someone emailed the release groups yet?(13 pages r just too much sry ^^#)


----------



## squee (Dec 18, 2006)

There is a new prepatched version out, it should work on M3 SD/CF and G6, I can't try it right now, because I only have a SC, but perhaps one of you could try it


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 18, 2006)

got the G6 version and its working fine


----------



## Matrix21 (Dec 18, 2006)

QUOTE(enoughrope @ Nov 7 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Vermilion @ Nov 5 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, what is this fuck*** game ? Absolutely ugly, pad hater, turbo su**s, ugly sk8ers, stylus hater, WHAT IS IT ? 2fps when Hawk's speaking like "mime marceau".
> ...


----------



## Solidstate (Dec 18, 2006)

QUOTE(squee @ Dec 18 2006 said:


> There is a new prepatched version out, it should work on M3 SD/CF and G6, I can't try it right now, because I only have a SC, but perhaps one of you could try itÂ



I haven't seen a patched M3 version on Usenet ?!? - R U Sure this is out?


----------



## squee (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes I've seen it on a German site


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 18, 2006)

QUOTE(Solidstate @ Dec 18 2006 said:


> QUOTE(squee @ Dec 18 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > There is a new prepatched version out, it should work on M3 SD/CF and G6, I can't try it right now, because I only have a SC, but perhaps one of you could try it
> ...



yeah, its out cus ive been playing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: Trying it on WiFi Connection, and when it gets to the 'Getting Server Info...' bit, it freezes

any1 else get this?


----------

